# Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

in den Kommentaren zu folgendem Youtube-Video erklärt Matze Koch einem Angler, dass die Dreiteilung einer Rute hinsichtlich der Aktion Vorteile gegenüber einer Zweiteilung haben kann: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC4vQXhqz6A

Ist dem so? Ich sehe das genau wie der Ersteller des betreffenden Kommentars: Jede Teilung verschlechtert die Aktion des Blanks.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Eine Sache ist definitiv besser: In der Mitte der Rute gibt es keine Steckung, und das ist auf jeden Fall der von den Biegekräften her am höchsten belastete Bereich. Je nach Rutenart liegt auch gerne die Drillaktion auf dem Mitteldrittel, ohne Unterbrechung. 
Die zusätzliche Steckung macht die Rute aber schonmal schwerer, es ist ein weiterer hart-kantiger Bereich vorhanden, also schon negatives ....

Es ist aber schwierig wirklich vergleichbare Ruten in 2tlg und 3tlg zu haben, denn die Durchmesser der Blankteile müssen vergleichbar sein, sonst ist des Feeling eh sehr unterschiedlich. Schlecht gemachte Übersteckungen mit starken Änderungen der Durchmesser lassen Ruten schwabbeln.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Matze redet auch viel, wenn der Tag lang ist, besonders am Sonntag. 

Die gleichmäßigsten Biegekurven haben die Ruten mit den wenigsten Unterbrechungen; echte Zapfenverbindungen weniger als Übersteckverbindungen. So jedenfalls meine Beobachtungen, die ich aber auch nicht zum Dogma machen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Die gleichmäßigsten Biegekurven haben die Ruten mit den wenigsten Unterbrechungen; echte Zapfenverbindungen weniger als Übersteckverbindungen. So jedenfalls meine Beobachtungen, die ich aber auch nicht zum Dogma machen.


gehe ich in dem fall aber mit.


----------



## grubenreiner (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

unterschreibe ich so auch. Die beste Aktion hat nunmal ne einteilige.
Trotzdem fische ich gern 3 teilige, denn wenn die Rute gut gemacht ist fällt der Unterschied wenig ins Gewicht, mein persönlicher Komfortfaktor beim Transport steigt aber ungemein.


----------



## Andal (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Andersherum kann man aber auch einen guten Schuh draus machen.

Ich habe auch dreiteilige Ruten, bei denen *ich* absolut keinen Makel an der Biegekurve feststellen kann, aber ob die besser wären, wenn sie nur eine Zweiteilung hätten...!?

Bei Ruten länger als 10 ft. ist das Transportmaß natürlich ein bedenkenswerter Aspekt!


----------



## daci7 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Ich hab das Video jetz nicht angeschaut, aber: ob am meisten Belastung auf dem mittleren Teil (und damit bei 2-teiligen Ruten auf der Verbindung) liegt hängt doch ganz von der Biegekurve der Rute ab. Wenn ich ein Modell mit Spitzenaktion fische, dann ist die Biegung eben nicht in der mitte sondern eher im oberen Drittel am höchsten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



> Ein weiterer „Irrtum", dem ich aufgesessen bin:
> Je weniger Teile eine Rute hat, desto besser ist die Aktion.
> Das stimmt zwar bei Großserienruten, wo nur ein Gelege mit einer Wickelrichtung verwendet wird. Nicht aber dann, wenn man Ruten so herstellt wie RST, mit verschiedenen Faserarten die computerberechnet in verschiedenen Richtungen verlegt werden.


aus:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kherstellung-und-rutenbau-in-deutschland.html

Kommt dann wohl auch drauf an und ist so pauschal auch nicht so einfach zu beantworten


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aus:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...kherstellung-und-rutenbau-in-deutschland.html
> 
> Kommt dann wohl auch drauf an und ist so pauschal auch nicht so einfach zu beantworten



Aber Matze redet hier von einer in Serie gefertigten Rute. Da wurden wohl eher keine unterschiedlichen Komponenten pro Blank-Einheit verarbeitet. |rolleyes


----------



## Andal (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber Matze redet hier von einer in Serie gefertigten Rute.



Man wird ihm schon gesagt haben, dass von diesen Ruten zu viele am Lager sind und dass die weg müssen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aber Matze redet hier von einer in Serie gefertigten Rute.



deswegen hab ich geschrieben:
Nicht pauschal..
Für einfachere Blanks ist in meinen Augen auch eher weniger Teilung vorteilhafter..


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe auch dreiteilige Ruten, bei denen *ich* absolut keinen Makel an der Biegekurve feststellen kann, aber ob die besser wären, wenn sie nur eine Zweiteilung hätten...!?



Der Punkt ist ja, dass Matze in dem betreffenden Kommentar behauptet, dass er u.U. wegen der Rutenaktion in gewissen Fällen 3-Teiler bevorzugen würde. Und die Logik verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Er bezichtigt ja den Ersteller des initialen Kommentars, Unsinn zu erzählen, weil der meint, dass der einzige Vorteil der Dreiteiler das Transportmaß sei.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Vielleicht kann ja jemand Matze auf diese Diskussion hier aufmerksam machen. Er hat sicher seine Gründe, warum er das so sieht und es wäre interessant, das hier direkt mit ihm zu diskutieren.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Hallo,

jede Teilung verändert die Aktion einer Rute. Das ist unabänderlich und unvermeidbar. Allerdings oft nur so gering, daß es nur auf dem Prüfstand oder von sehr versierten Werfern feststellbar ist. 
Es gibt halt Ruten, da merkt man es mehr oder weniger deutlich und es gibt Ruten, da ist die Veränderung sehr gering.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Laut dem Video und der gezeigten Rute ist die ganz einfach gemacht, wie man beim Karpfendrill sieht. Leichtere Spitze und danach 2 stärkere Teile unten, vorteilhaft aus 3 Teilen zusammenzusetzen. Da muss der Blankdesigner und die Fabrikation wirklich nicht viel Aufwand treiben.
Ergibt genau eine solche starke Biegung vorne und danach wenig sensible Biegung, aber somit viel Rückgrat. 
Erscheint mir vom Verhalten her vornehmlich ein Grundangel-Hechtprügel zu sein.

Ohne die in der Hand gehabt zu haben, kann man aber nicht sagen, wie gut oder schlecht die sich anfühlt, und ob einem das für die ausgelobten Fälle passt. 

Ich benutze in den stärkeren Hechtbereichen einige günstige Ruten, die dort einen guten Job machen und mit ihrer Massigkeit alles richten, was ein hochgezüchtetes Superleicht-Kohlefaserstäbchen schnell überfordern täte.


----------



## Maifliege (26. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Bei Fliegenruten habe ich das Gefühl das die 3er sogar ein wenig Vorteile gegenüber den 2er haben... genau besehn auch gegenüber den 4ern???


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Bei Fliegenruten habe ich das Gefühl das die 3er sogar ein wenig Vorteile gegenüber den 2er haben... genau besehn auch gegenüber den 4ern???




Hallo,

finde ich nicht. Allerdings habe ich nur wenig Ruten mit mehr als zwei Teilen, da ich solche generell nicht mag, außer bei unabdingbaren Gegebenheiten wie lange Zweihänder und bei Fernreisen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## schomi (27. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Ich denke, die Frage ist doch ob 3teilige / 2teilige Ruten zuerst einteilig waren und dann ein / zwei mal geteilt wurden um dann mit entspr. Verbindungen ausgestattet zu werden oder ob sie gleich als 2- oder 3teilige Ruten konzipiert werden.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. November 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



schomi schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Frage ist doch ob 3teilige / 2teilige Ruten zuerst einteilig waren und dann ein / zwei mal geteilt wurden um dann mit entspr. Verbindungen ausgestattet zu werden oder ob sie gleich als 2- oder 3teilige Ruten konzipiert werden.



Also die Frage: Zapfen oder Überschub?
Ich selbst bevorzuge ja die Überschubverbindung. Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, warum...:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Matze hat nochmal geantwortet:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC4vQXhqz6A

Allerdings mit Argumenten, die ich persönlich nun überhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann. |kopfkrat

Teilungen verbessern die durchgängige Aktion? Das wäre mir ganz neu ...


----------



## Andal (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Matze hat nochmal geantwortet:... Allerdings mit Argumenten, die ich persönlich nun überhaupt nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann. |kopfkrat
> 
> Teilungen verbessern die durchgängige Aktion? Das wäre mir ganz neu ...





Andal schrieb:


> Matze redet auch viel, wenn der Tag lang ist, besonders am Sonntag.



|wavey:


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Scheint sich wohl eher um 
Marketing zu handeln um das Zeug an den Mann oder Frau zu bringen. 
Sicher gibt es gute drei geteilte Ruten wo die Verbindung nicht negativ auffällt aber ansonsten...... 
Wohl eher alles verarsche. :q


----------



## thanatos (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



Andal schrieb:


> Man wird ihm schon gesagt haben, dass von diesen Ruten zu viele am Lager sind und dass die weg müssen!



 so isset 
     er ist ja wohl Berufsangler und von irgend was muß der Schornstein ja rauchen


----------



## tonini (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die mehrteilige ruten mit 3,4 teile eher durchgehende-weichere Aktion haben was beim Karpfenfischen zum Vorteil kommt, dazu kommt noch transport länge sonnst....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Die Sache ist relativ einfach:

Je günstiger eine dreiteilige *Karpfen*rute ist, desto miserabler ist ihre Aktion. Ich hatte noch keine der Klasse unter 70€ in der Hand die keinen "Knick in der Optik" hatte

Bei den *Feeder*uten sieht die Welt anders aus, da bekommen die Hersteller es hin, eigentlich jeder dreiteiligen Feederute eine halbwegs passable Aktion zu verpassen.
Liegt vermutlich daran das es sich die Mehrkosten für die Produktion eines Dreiteilers aufgrund der Menge eher rechnen als bei Karpfenruten.

Allerdings habe ich schon Shakespeare K2 "Peter van de Willk" (die guten roten) Feederuten gefischt und die Aktion des zweiteiligen Blanks bei 3,90m Länge war traumhaft. Ich hab sogar noch eine rumstehen - ungefischt


----------



## KxKx2 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Ich werde wohl immer zu dreiteiligen Ruten dendieren,

 wie soll ich sie sonst in meinem Smart transportieren:vik:


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl immer zu dreiteiligen Ruten dendieren,
> 
> wie soll ich sie sonst in meinem Smart transportieren:vik:



Habe auch keine Probleme mit meinen Daiwas.


----------



## Andal (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Sagt ja auch keiner, dass sie schlecht sind. Nur das sie besser sein sollen, ist blanker Unsinn.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Besser sind sie schon auch ... in dem einen Punkt Transportlänge #6, der mir auch wichtig ist.

Aber eine Rute wird eben nicht automatisch besser, wenn man sie in viel mehr Segmente zerteilt. 
I.d.R. wird sie nämlich dadurch schwerer und ungleichmäßiger und damit schlechter in der Aktion.


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Die Transportlänge ist aber in diesem Thema nur ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz. Denn wenn es darum ginge, wäre die Handleine der einsame Sieger...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

Wieso bringste jetzt die Handleine? 

Da fehlt irgendwie doch sehr die Rute, käme mehr so Richtung Cybersex  oder Fischerei-Erwerbstätigkeit.


----------



## Skipperfred (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

In meiner Jugend haben wir Karpfen mit einer Weidenrute, Schnur, Haken und Schwemmbrot gefangen!?:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vorteile dreigeteilter Ruten in der Aktion gegenüber zweigeteilten?*

einteilige sind hier nicht das Thema im Thread.


----------

